# New Modern Arnis Group



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 29, 2002)

I saw this on E-digest yesterday and I thought I would share.



> *Speaking of Modern Arnis I have decided to start teaching again, I have had numerous, people ( that are kind of left hanging out in the wind) since GM Presas's passing, ask to train under me. For various reasons, usually the fact that they were black belts in Modern Arnis over 20 years ago, when the training was much different, and some of the Modern Arnis GM's of today were not even aware of the FMA's. So I have been persuaded to teach it again. So I am launching "USMAC" the United States Progressive Modern Arnis Coalition. To help spread the art of Progressive Modern Arnis.
> 
> Rocky Pasiwk
> Founder Cuentada de Mano
> ...


----------



## Red Blade (Oct 29, 2002)

> Rocky Pasiwk
> Founder Cuentada de Mano
> Chief instructor Anciong Bacons Original Balintawak



I thought Ted Buot was the chief instructor?


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm sooooo thrilled that another MA org has decided to surface.  

I hate to be sarcastic, but I get tired of people trying to make a name for themself instead of just doing their work to carry the art.
It seems that getting a name out there to promote ones ego and business superceeds carrying the art and the legacy of Prof. Presas for some people.

I will give Rocky the benifit of the doubt however, for I always like to keep an open mind. But I do have a few questions:

1. What's his motive?
2.When was the last time he trained in professors modern arnis?
3. When did he last train, period. 
4. Why does he list himself as "chief instructor Anciong Bacons Original Balintawak" when his teacher (and recently mine) Manong Ted Buot is still alive and well and is the Grandmaster of Anciong's original Balintawak. Mr. Bout said that he doesn't give out titles. Wouldn't GM Bout be the chief instructor of his art? Does GM Bout realize that this is going on? Does Rocky have GM Buot's blessing? Hmmmm..........maybe I'll ask Manong myself when I see him later this week.
5. When was the last time he trained with Manong Ted, or is he now completely on his own?
6. Finally, how long has he been a "founder" of a system, what does his system entail, and (not to be redundant) but does he have the blessing from his previous instructors to be the founder of a system or organization?

Rocky can do whatever he wants to do, but I am concerned if it is the right thing or not. If someone could clear this up for me, I would appreciate this.

Thanks,
PAUL


P.S. Just a side note....I'm back on-line!  But....I am going through an extensive training program with UBS PaineWebber to be a Financial Advisor, so I am limited to only one or 2 posts per day.

:asian:


----------



## bloodwood (Oct 29, 2002)

USPMAC

wow! That's a long name. Did I add the P or did Rocky forget to put it in there? I feel sorry for you guys who train under Ted, I think he'll be a little agitated this week and probably take it out on you guys.

I thought Remy's Modern Arnis WAS progressive. I guess that part got lost and Rocky found it.

I think I'll start my own system, get my name in the books then retire quickly before anybody asks me any questions or tries to kick my ***.

*The Bloodwood System of Filipino Martial Arts and All the Other Stuff I Have Gathered Along the Way     (TBSFMAAOSIHGAW)             * 

 catchy title isn't it?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *I saw this on E-digest yesterday and I thought I would share. *
> 
> ...



Rocky,

Good Luck and Best Wishes.

Rich


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bloodwood _
> 
> *USPMAC
> 
> ...



Bloodwood,

Thank you kind sir for your thoughts of the students of Manong Ted Buot. I just had my class with him tonight and he was in fine spirit I showed him a video of TeoFilo Velez and we discussed our best wishes for Rocky and his new organization. I count myself blessed to be able to train with him on a weekly basis.

Best Regards

Rich


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Red Blade _
> 
> quote: Rocky Pasiwk
> Founder Cuentada de Mano
> ...



Red Blade,

I think that this is best handled between Manong Ted Buot and Rocky Pasiwk. I do not wish to get involved with a title or rank discussion on who has what or deserves what. I prefer just to train and learn, and to teach to those that wish to learn also.

Best Wishes Rocky and Best Regards

Rich


----------



## Mickey (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Red Blade _
> 
> *I thought Ted Buot was the chief instructor? *




Excuse the ignorance, but I saw that someone called Ted Buot, GM and or Manong (?) and now Chief INstructor?. 

Just curious to who is who?

Mick


----------



## bloodwood (Oct 30, 2002)

Rich
   Enough said    

:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bloodwood _
> *I feel sorry for you guys who train under Ted, I think he'll be a little agitated this week and probably take it out on you guys. *



Manong Ted is not that way. It will be a topic for about 5 minutes and he will be done with it.



> _Originally posted by Red Blade _
> *I thought Ted Buot was the chief instructor?*



You are correct. The ONLY one who was authorized to teach for GM Bacon was Manong Ted Buot! The first thing I was told by Manong Ted was that there would be NO ranking or certification if I would train with him. I didn't care, the information was worth it!

When I asked him about Rocky's claims, he told me that he didn't promote any of his students to instructor statis.

:asian:


----------



## Rocky (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> *I'm sooooo thrilled that another MA org has decided to surface.
> 
> ...



  Here we ago again, Forgive me if I post this wrong or long I am new to this forum.

  Well Paul! its aways amazing how many people will open there mouth and insert foot with out knowing the facts. 

1st. My M.A back ground Katch fighting and Judo and Boxing, since I was about 5 or 6 under my father, a former bare knuckle prize fighter, Captain of the Detroit Judo Club ( at one time one one of the countries most respected Judo Clubs) he was also concidered a Hooker in Katch as Katch Kan ( Russian Spelling) and a master Ukrainian Grappler.

2  My brother signed me up for Tang Soo Do for my 6th birthday. I  begsn playing with the stick, in Kali in 1975 under Marcos Magnlsol (sp) in 1975 I attended my first Modern Arnis Seminar with GM Presas, in 1975 I attended a few more seminars but the only people teaching at that time were in Flint and I was to young to drive so I started traing under Roberto Ancog (1977) at the academy of Martial arts in Dearborn Mi. in Pekiti Tersia (Arnez) as they pronounced it back then. In 1976 thru 1978 I attended as many of Remys seminars as I could. In 1978 I started Wing Chin Do and Kali under Sifu Jim Clark in Monroe Mi. In 1979 I became a more regular student of Professors he would call my father when ever he was in town we would meet him at the airport and he would train me. In 1979 1980 I started to play more with some PT friends I had met, Dominic Ballarta tought my what he had picked up, from his already legendary brother Erwin Ballarta, who had some real wars with Tom Bisio ( probably one of the greatest stick fighters of all time) In 1982 Remy invited me to his 1st summer camp in I believe west Virginia, I arrived there a week early to help clean up the camp it was Elvis Presleys private camp at one time and it was teribbly over grown. It was by far his best camp ever 2 weeks long, complete with bar room brawl, accross state fugitive hunt, and Remy almost ending up in the slammer. 1982 I started training in Moncals Balintawak with Remy and also Crossada de Mano. 1982 I Started to train in Original Balintawak with GM Buot. In 1984 I graduated high school, before my 18th birthday I gave (at that time ) the largest Modern Arnis Seminar and possibly the 1st ever in Vastrous Sweden. And one in Hamburg Germany and in Keil Germany. 1985 My student Hal Edwards ( master Edwards to you PAUL ) and I accompanied Remy on his first european tour. And again in 1986 and I beleave 1987. I recieved my 5th degree blackbelt in 1989, I beleave. In 1986 Remy acompanied me to Amsterdam whereI tested my skills in the full contact basically nhb competing that was huge in the 80s in Amsterdam.

In 1991 Remy and I started to drift apart because of his ranking of some truely bad quality people, but they had lots of students and brought him in to do lots of seminars.

Now as for your verySTUPID mouth running rants about my title in Balintawak ( by the way I don't think Ted was real happy when I talked to him this morning) I am and have been the Chief instructor for Anciong Bacons Original Balintawak at the only commercial school in Lincoln Park Mi. ( which is temperarly closed till I buy a new building) now for about 7 years, to this day I beleave I am the only person GM Buot has given his blessings to to teach. When I first asked Teddy if I could teach he said how many? I said well I would limit the class to 12 , he said 12!!! I said ok how about 8, he said 8!!!!! I said 6, he said well ok 6. ANd to this day I have been teaching students Balintawak 100% the way GM Buot taught me no modifing no adding or changing. And I will always teach that way, as I will always send my student that I think wil honor him in the same fashion, to train with him.

As far as cuentada de Mano, ask Teddy what he thinks, I have been teaching it for almost 10 years most of my students are preveiously trained some of thme have more years in the Martial arts then I have been born!!!

Your humble servant
Rocky


----------



## Rocky (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *Manong Ted is not that way. It will be a topic for about 5 minutes and he will be done with it.
> 
> ...




 Exactically I have never claimed rank in Balintawak, because there is no rank. This is why my students, who I eventually send to GM Buot, just call me Rocky and nothing else. I am however the Chief instructor of my school.


----------



## Terry (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey, Rocky!

Glad to see you are still on the block.  Good luck to you and please give Master Edwards my fondest regards!

Terry


----------



## jaybacca72 (Oct 30, 2002)

i think that if people put brackets after thier title explaining it then there would be alot less confusion ie chief instructor Ed Parkers Kenpo (of my own school) less people would assume you mean the entire art.as far as your credentials go rocky i have worked with you at tim hartman's and thought you had alot of good material to offer and iam glad that you gave some of your history,i was quite impressed with your time in the arts.
good luck in your endeavours.
later
jay


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Terry _
> 
> *Hey, Rocky!
> 
> ...



Hey Rocky,

Nice to see you posting here.

Best Wishes and Regards

Rich


----------



## Rocky (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Terry _
> 
> *Hey, Rocky!
> 
> ...



Oh my god!!, Terry!!!

  How are things  going good to hear from you. 

 I beleave Terry was at Remys first camp, I could be wrong, I do know that very few people have helped promote Modern Arnis as much as Terry. He is a real class act, and nice guy.

  E-mail me when you get a chance

Rocky


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey Rocky,
Loooooong time no see.  Welcome to the forum.  Expect some heat as the founder of cuentada de mano and the USPMAC.  It comes with the territory.  Quick question: How would you describe general differences between Progressive Modern Arnis and Remy Presas Modern Arnis by the time he passed away?  This is not an attack but a query (I say that as I have been fired on off and on for my actions recently).

Yours,
Dan Anderson
Founder, Modern Arnis 80
PS - I'll be around your neighborhood (I think it's you neighborhood anyway) in December for a semianr at Jaye Spiro's school.


----------



## GouRonin (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rocky _
> *I started traing under Roberto Ancog (1977) at the academy of Martial arts in Dearborn Mi. in Pekiti Tersia (Arnez) as they pronounced it back then.*



Is there still anyone teaching Pekiti Tersia in the Detroit area?

Also, Rich, do you know this guy Jerry Jacobs?
http://www.geocities.com/gurujlj/index.html
I think he's in Port Huron. Does he teach Pekiti Tersia?

Hello?

Anyone?


----------



## Rocky (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> 
> Hello Master Anderson, you still have those legs of steel.
> 
> ...


----------



## bloodwood (Oct 30, 2002)

I would just like to say that I have sent Rocky a personal apology for my unkind remarks and also do so here in public. In this type of forum sometimes it's too easy to get involved in things you have no business in.
Good Luck Rocky with your new group. 

Bloodwood


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2002)

> we have one form that consist of 5 loops and all the movements look FMA in orgin



Was this something the Professor taught at one time?

I met *Rocky* at a Michigan camp in the late 80s but haven't seen him since. He showed me some interesting things at that camp!


----------



## DoctorB (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rocky _
> 
> *Here we ago again, Forgive me if I post this wrong or long I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...



Hi Rocky, 

Glad to see you on board the forum - by the way - I understannd that you inquired about me over on the ED Board - write to me here or privately at <escrima-kenpo@hotmail.com>.

Good personal profile and background information on yourself - thanks for posting that information.  And yes, you will encounter some of the same insecure, ill-informed nonsense here as on the ED.

Your comment about why you left the IMAF in 1991, is quite similar to why I left and it is also consistant with why a number of other people stopped their training as close associates of Professor's.  There are a significant number of people who began their training under Professor, as or after we had scaled back our our  own training under Professor, who are very unaware of the roots of the art and the diverity of traing that occured prior to their arrivial.  Thanks for making your points as cited above.

I am sure that you are aware of the upcoming 2003 Symposium that I will be hosting on July 11 - 13, in Buffalo.  I had previously exchanged private e-mails with one of your students and I had told him that I would be contacting you after the first of the year to ask if you wanted to participate.  But since you have joined this forum and a there has been comments made, perhaps the invitation is better made now than later.

For those of you who do not know about Rocky Paswik, perhaps you should pay attention to me as I explain that he is legitimate and very knowledgable about Modern Arnis.  He was already in training and traveling with Professor as a teenager, when I got involved in Modern Arnis in 1981 - that makes him my senior in the art and one of just 5 people that I know personally who trained with Professor BEFORE I got into Modern Arnis.  He is one of the people that I had in mind in several of my previous posts about Modern Arnis "long-timers" who have solid foundational sklls within the art because of their early association with Professor.

Thanks again for your post, Rocky and I am very pleased to see that you are on this forum.

Sincerely,

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## DoctorB (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Was this something the Professor taught at one time?
> 
> I met Rocky at a Michigan camp in the late 80s but haven't seen him since. He showed me some interesting things at that camp! *



Hello Arnisidor,

Thanks for adding your comment about Rocky.  It is so easy to have negative things said/writtten about someone, so we need people to step up and make the corrections.  I also was wondering if you are still interested in learning something about the palm stick and kubaton?  Both of those items were included in my training with Guro Don Zanghi in the early 1980's and i have kept them in my instructional program both privately and at the college.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## DoctorB (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bloodwood _
> 
> *I would just like to say that I have sent Rocky a personal apology for my unkind remarks and also do so here in public. In this type of forum sometimes it's too easy to get involved in things you have no business in.
> Good Luck Rocky with your new group.
> ...



Hi Bloodwood,

Thanks for the above post.  This is one of the reasons why I am hosting the 2003 Modern Arnis Symposium.  You and everyone else who attends will have an opportunity to meet and train with the diverse group of people who trained under Professor Presas, during various periods of his teaching career in the USA, Canada and Europe, plus there is a pssibility that one or two of his Filipino students - pre 1974 will attend, in addition to his adult children, who trained in RP.

There is a lot of bickering and snappinng at one another - one of the best things that we could do for ourselves as students and instructors of Modern Arnis is to come together periodically at a single site, to train together.  The goal is to meet and exchange ideas.  There will never be a singular replacement for Professor Presas, but we all can work to make the art better.

Thanks for stepping up privately and publicly,

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 31, 2002)

I have no experience with it and would like to know more! I have the Gunting now too and am looking forward to taking a seminar on it. Unfortunately few things come to Nowhere, Indiana so I must wait patiently.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 31, 2002)

O.K.....

I talked to Rocky last night. He was cool to me over the phone. I am glad that I (as I said in my post) was willing to give him the benifit of the doubt. Although he sounded upset with me when he posted his response here, I am happy to say that we worked it out over the phone. He understood exactly why I responded the way I did, and why I had so many questions. Since I asked the question publicily, I'll clarify some answers publically as well. 

1. Motive: Wasn't completely clear, but it seems, if I correctly heard him, that his real passion is promoting his system that he has developed. He still has his loyalties to Modern Arnis, Balintawak, and still wants to train, practice, and teach those. 

2. Training?: He outlined his backround well enough in his previous post. He did say that he had a falling out with Professor, but they were on good terms still. He didn't make any false claims about the art, and he teaches modern arnis as he knows it. I have no qualms about that.

3. "Chief Instructor": Rocky got permission from Manong Buot to teach a small group of about 6 people Balintawak. He has been doing this for years. Due to some contoversy regarding Bobby Taboda's people, he named his CLASS "Anciong Bacon's original Balintawak" to seperate himself from other Balintawak people. He is the chief instructor of his own CLASS that he runs, but Manong Buot is still the GM of the system. Rocky doesn't claim to be the GM at all, and gives the credit where it is due: to Manong Ted Buot. I am happy to hear this. Although, I think that it is unwise to say "Chief Instructor of Anciong Bacon's Original Balintawak" because people WILL misunderstand the title, and I DO think that Rocky should call it something else because of this. But, that is his call, and I'm glad that I better understand what he ment by the title. If he chooses to not change this title, I hope that others will not misunderstand him the way I did. 

This cleared everything up for me, and although I may not agree with the WAY in which some of the info was presented, Rocky is O.K. with me.    I hope that some of the differences that others have with him (based off of the WAY things were said, and may be justified) will be remidied also. 

I have welcomed him to visit me, or any programs I have, and he said that he 'd keep me in the loop with what he is doing. 

I think it's great when 2 people, with proper communication, can work out differences.

Good luck Rock!

PAUL


----------



## Rocky (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DoctorB _
> 
> *Hi Bloodwood,
> 
> ...



Thanks Doc.

   I was wondering if you were still doing your, thing. As for the sympoz..... symposy....... the gathering, hey you know me take me to the Anchor Bar  for some Buffalo Wings and I am yours.

As for that little stick thing the Doc teaches, from Don Zanghi, I never really got envolved with it but Don was a little psycho-path with it. And I am sure the Doc has added his own thing.

And Arnisador, thank you beleave me I have said my fair share of things that I have had to appologize for but thats what gives you class, do or say something wrong, just appologize and move on no harm no foul. 

Its hard to get along with everyone, and the older I get the more I realize how much time I have wasted being pissed of or mad at someone for things that only bothered me.

Rocky.

P.S one last thing on the Chief INstructor thing, on the eskrima Digest where I usually post, everyone there knows that I use that title strickly to discribe what I do at my school. A few years back,there were a few people trying to make claim or so some of us thought to the title of GM of Balintawak. and it was yours truly that stood up for GM Buot to set things straight, which is also why I use the signature I do, so people would know we are the direct link to Great Grandmaster Bacon'.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 31, 2002)

Originally posted by Rocky 
* Hello Master Anderson, you still have those legs of steel.

First let me start with U-SMAC this is just a small group of guys that have been teaching since the late 70s early 80s, they just want to teach and play and stay away from the political B.S. Its amazing that just because some people didn't perfer the lime light and chose to stay with their little groups they get dismised. The last argument Professor and I had I told him that God forebid anything should happen to him everyone would be joggleing for position. Well it looks like I was right. *

Yep - I predicted that back in the ancient days as well.  Ask Bram Frank about it.  

*Personally I don't care about all the orginazations. The only one I have ever realy recognized was Tim Hartmans, ( although we are not very friendly right now, maybe it will pass ) and that is because I knew him and new he looked for more and honestly liked Remy and stayed with him through thick and thin. *

I like Tim as well for some of the same reasons and believe you me, we didn't start out on the right foot at all.  It makes for a great story over beers now.  We get along great and he's a good man.

*Here in Michigan there are people that have trained maybe 7 or 8 years and are Masters I can't figure that out!!! Yet Master Robert Demott in Flint Mi. was a 6th degree back in 1981 or 82, now We don't get along at all, but I do recognize his rank, after all he was doing this stuff since around 1977, just because he chose to step away from Professor doesn't mean he doesn't know Modern Arnis.

As for what I term Progressive Modern Arnis, its basically old style, no tappi tappi you will learn how to spar the old way free flowing with no set patterns. We do not use the modified Shotokan forms, instead we have one form that consist of 5 loops and all the movements look FMA in orgin primarillay Crossada de Mano, some say it even looks silat, which is no surprise. The body mechanics are more liniar and it probably has a little Balintawak Moncals flavor to it , and I use it as a link to a little more balanced and combative art of Cuentada de Mano.But basically its how Professor taught me. it is very self defence orientated. But its still Remy!!

As for Cuentada de Mano, its a whole differeant beast. 

I use to tell everyone about meeting you years ago, because of your great tournment fighting in Karate. In fact Remy b.s.'d me into beleaving you went a whole year without being scored on. *

I wish!  It's stories like that which keep the myth alive (not that I object to that at all).  

*I think he liked to mess with me some times, anyways I latter found out that wasn't true. But none the less you use to be the man in those Karate Tournments.*

Thank you.  That's an aspect that many on the "outside" didn't know about Prof. Presas - he had a funny bone a mile wide. 

*Do you ever here from Wendy Dragonfire, or Jenaesa Kruse (sp)*

Wendi, no.  She has been in Holland for a good numebr of years.  As to Janesa, I'll see her from time to time.  She has advanced to a very position in the Goeroe Willy Wetzel branch of Poekoelan Tjiminde Tulan and runs a big school in Portland, Oregon.

*Good to here from you.  Rocky*

Rocky,
Thanks for the data.  I feel it's a good thing that old timers are taking what Remy Presas taught us and are continuing on with it.  It sounds like you are among what Tim Hartman, Jerome Barber, Bram Frank, myself and probably a number of others are doing.  Excellent.  Looking forward to seeing you sometime in the future.

Yours,
Dan Anderson
Founder, Modern Arnis 80


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Is there still anyone teaching Pekiti Tersia in the Detroit area?
> 
> ...




Gou Ronin,

My Apologies for not replying sooner. I have been busy with work.

I do not know Mr Jacobs.


*"Can you hear me know"*

Rich


----------



## DoctorB (Nov 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *I have no experience with it and would like to know more! I have the Gunting now too and am looking forward to taking a seminar on it. Unfortunately few things come to Nowhere, Indiana so I must wait patiently. *



Hello Arnisador,

Write me privately at <escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com>,  I am sure that we can work out something to get you some instruction in both the Palm Stick and the Gunting Knife.  I have been certified by Bram, for the past couple of years to teach the latter.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.

PS: I would be happy to work out a teaching seminar for anyone on this forum involving the hand tools - Palm Stick, Kubaton Keychain and Gunting Knife - as seperate programs or all three.
Certification is also a possibility in all three areas.   Write me privately, please.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2002)

I'll get in touch with you prior to my next Buffalo trip. I'd especially like to learn more about using my new Gunting.


----------



## Toasty (Nov 1, 2002)

Gouronin,
In regards to anyone teaching Pekiti Tirsia in the Detroit area - I can recommend Guro Chris Malgeri at the Kali Academy in Madison Heights, he is with Tuhon Bill Mcgrath's group. He is also an Associate Instructor in the Inosanto/Lacoste system of Filipino arts as well as Jun Fan/JKD.

best 
Rob


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 4, 2002)

That's right, Chris does know Pekiti. I almost went to McGraths Seminar at Chris's last time he was in town. I had stopped by before too, but Chris was busy teaching class and I wasn't able to talk with him.

Chris and I have a small connection anyhow, in that his instructor Dave Hatch trains in Balintawak under Ted Buot, who is also my Balintawak instructor.

(Assuming you are one of Chris's guys) I was wondering what you guys are doing Saturday November 16th? Datu Tim Hartman will be at my school in Rochester Hills, and that would be a great day for you guys to experience Modern Arnis. I've posted some info here, and I believe I mailed Chris a flyer. It should be a blast! 

If you guys want to come, contact me on this forum, e-mail, or call me. 

Thanks!  Hope to see you soon!


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toasty _
> *Gouronin,
> In regards to anyone teaching Pekiti Tirsia in the Detroit area - I can recommend Guro Chris Malgeri at the Kali Academy in Madison Heights, he is with Tuhon Bill Mcgrath's group. He is also an Associate Instructor in the Inosanto/Lacoste system of Filipino arts as well as Jun Fan/JKD.
> best
> Rob *



Thanx very much. This has been quite the search so far. Very interesting. I will check these guys out.
Cheers!


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 4, 2002)

Call me or e-mail me before your come to MI.;

I live only a few miles from Chris' school.

Later!

Paul


----------



## Toasty (Nov 4, 2002)

Hello Paul, just saw your pic at Manong's.
I used to train with Chris in Kali, but switched to just Balintawak with Nong Ted over 2 years ago. 
Have tried to keep training with him in Muay Thai & 
Silat but have become so busy at work in the last several months that I only have time for Manong.
How do you like Balintawak so far? The first few months were the hardest for me (coming from a Kali background). Now its just a matter of not "returning it back to him" that gets me...LOL.

train well 
see ya around i'm sure
Rob


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Call me or e-mail me before your come to MI.;
> I live only a few miles from Chris' school.
> Later!
> Paul *



I have not had the chance to contact him to see what is up. But you know that if I head down there I will be contacting you.

Mostly just to drive you crazy.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 4, 2002)

Toasty,

I've been doing pretty well for my first few months, I think. I got to cuintadas (sp?) right away.

I have Tim Hartman, Jaye Spiro, and Rich Parsons to thank for my speedy progress. Just talking to them and getting info and advise before my 1st lesson helped tremendously.

I still make about 1,000 or more mistakes every session though! :rofl:  I think Manong keeps me around purely for his own amusement!  

Gou,

You can call me and drive me nutz anytime!


----------



## GouRonin (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Gou,
> You can call me and drive me nutz anytime!  *



Great. Can you tell Mr. Malgeri to give me an e-mail? I found his website at http://www.jkdgym.net/ but his e-mail address doesn't seem to work. Thanx.


----------



## Toasty (Nov 10, 2002)

Paul, I think the spelling your looking for is Cuentada,
But I'm pretty sure what you meant is that you got to Corridas fairly quickly in as much as no one is to the Cuentada level out of Ted's group yet.
Although as I understand it, our Corridas is (are?) fairly advanced and in depth.

see ya around
Rob


----------



## Rocky (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> *Toasty,
> 
> ...



Hey Paul I think the word you are looking for is Seghitis, from there you will graduate to Coradas, and then Cuentada ( many many moons from now).

I am glad you are enjoying your training with Ted. My web site should be up and running again soon, it thas all of the history of Ted and Anciong and Balintawak. I also have a new artical I think Balckbelt is going to publish on Balintawak body mechanics. Ted is going to proof read it next week.

Take Care .


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 10, 2002)

I am an idiot.... 

I ment to say that I had gotton through Aebecedarios and seguidas fairly quickly, and now I am in the corrida's. Yes, cuentada will be many moons from now!

I'd be interested to read your article, Rocky.


----------

